# Mft/3



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Came home from work to find this gift from my wife.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

At risk of looking like an idiot, I had to google what you were excited about because I honestly didn't know what it was. I didn't know if you were excited about the protractor thing or the long metal thing with the green stripes on it.

http://www.festoolcanada.com/power-tools/work-tables/mft3-multifunction-table-495462

Wow, by the price tag on that gift I'd say your wife's a keeper! Nice job Sir! My wife was impressed with herself the other day when she remembered to get me salted peanuts (unshelled) when she was shopping.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> At risk of looking like an idiot, I had to google what you were excited about because I honestly didn't know what it was. I didn't know if you were excited about the protractor thing or the long metal thing with the green stripes on it.
> 
> http://www.festoolcanada.com/power-tools/work-tables/mft3-multifunction-table-495462
> 
> Wow, by the price tag on that gift I'd say your wife's a keeper! Nice job Sir! My wife was impressed with herself the other day when she remembered to get me salted peanuts (unshelled) when she was shopping.


Yes, she is definitely a keeper. I'm very blessed.

The table was the final large Festool purchase for a while. I received the track saw for Christmas. 

BTW: Did you know peanuts aren't nuts at all?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Careful. That is not a gift, it is a project that needs to be done that you have not been told your going to do yet.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Careful. That is not a gift, it is a project that needs to be done that you have not been told your going to do yet.


That's what you're seeing in background.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

epretot said:


> BTW: Did you know peanuts aren't nuts at all?


Wait. whaaat?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Bender said:


> Wait. whaaat?


It's true. They're legumes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It doesn't change my feelings for them:notworthy:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> It doesn't change my feelings for them:notworthy:


Bad news, Bender, neither strawberries or raspberries fruit are berries, but those from bananas and potatoes are.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats crazy talk Gough


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough,

Don't tell him about tomatos...his mind will be blown.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

You're all messing with my food mind.

I thought this thread was all about a multi function table with features I'd never have the skills to appreciate?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You're all messing with my food mind.
> 
> I thought this thread was all about a multi function table with features I'd never have the skills to appreciate?


We seem to have drifted off topic. I'll try to get us back.

For your custom version of that style work table, check out the material from which it's made:

http://www.8020.net

Cool stuff.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> We seem to have drifted off topic. I'll try to get us back.
> 
> For your custom version of that style work table, check out the material from which it's made:
> 
> ...


This is an amazing product. I thought briefly about building my own table. When including my time, I couldn't have built one for less than buying the MFT/3. However, using this system to build a larger table to compliment this one would be ideal.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Gough said:


> We seem to have drifted off topic. I'll try to get us back.


Thanks, we were dangerously close to discussing the magical fruit...

Here is my new table, made from stuff I had lying around. Except the top. I had to buy it at scrap yard. It's 3/8 diamond plate turned upside down.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I like it. I need too make a large table. I like the casters.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

epretot said:


> Yes, she is definitely a keeper. I'm very blessed.
> 
> The table was the final large Festool purchase for a while. I received the track saw for Christmas.


Awesome, congrats! I have both and the table is a bit bulky and heavier than I thought. But it's super useful with all the add-ons and capabilities with the holes/clamps, etc. 

Time to do more work! I mean enjoy your hobbies.


----------

